# David Beckham Into The Wild. In tv su Italia 1.



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

David Beckham si reinventa e si dedica alla tv. L'ex calciatore inglese sarà il protagonista del format "David Beckham Into The Wild" nel quale, insieme ai suoi amici, visiterà le zone più estreme del Brasile.

David Beckham Into The Wild sarà trasmesso da Italia 1. 

La data di trasmissione non è ancora stata comunicata ufficialmente.


----------

